# Red-bellied missile launch



## RVT1K (Apr 16, 2021)

Caught this guy launching himself off the tree.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 16, 2021)

Very well caught.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice capture. They seem to do that a lot.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 16, 2021)

That's a great catch!


----------



## RVT1K (Apr 20, 2021)

This one is from last year. Firing out of the primary missile tube....


----------

